# Enemy kills numbers for bomber crews



## Messy1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone have or know the numbers of German planes shot down by Allied bomber crews and how the numbers break down by the various planes flown?

Which plane was the most effective? 

How effective was the B29's remote operated gun system? 

Thanks in advance for the info. I was watching a Great Planes episode this weekend and was wondering this myself.


----------



## HoHun (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Messy,

>Does anyone have or know the numbers of German planes shot down by Allied bomber crews and how the numbers break down by the various planes flown?

I believe the Strategic Bombing Survey has the kind of data you are looking for. However, the problem is the accuracy of the data as overclaiming was much heavier than with fighters - inevitably, I suspect, as the problems of damage assessment and "synchronization" between individual combat reports were extremely difficult for bomber units.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## drgondog (Mar 16, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Does anyone have or know the numbers of German planes shot down by Allied bomber crews and how the numbers break down by the various planes flown?
> 
> Which plane was the most effective?
> 
> ...



I would be astounded if 8th AF bomber 'actuals' were 10% of claimed, especially if the attacks by German fighters were prolonged and persistent.

Far better chance of an accurate claim if few fighters attack and many bombers can view a few hits. Usually the debriefing will fairly accurately determine the approximate number of fighters that make one attack on a bomb wing and you can at least localize the encounter within a cubic mile.


----------

